# In honor of Mexican Independence Day o sea ¡Las fiestas patrias!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## clh_hilary (Sep 18, 2015)

I found beer in a club 10 pesos per bottle. Viva México indeed.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

clh_hilary said:


> I found beer in a club 10 pesos per bottle. Viva México indeed.


Amusing


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

I suppose this is a little late, but---better late than never! This is a succinct and well written piece on the history of Mexican Independence Day.
Jim & Carole's Mexico Adventure


----------



## denik12 (Oct 1, 2015)

clh_hilary said:


> I found beer in a club 10 pesos per bottle. Viva México indeed.


Indeed!


----------

